# WSUS server



## parvez9988 (Sep 19, 2008)

hi every one,I need some assistence to build wsus server.I installed fresh windows server 2003 R2,then BITS,IIS 6 & Reoprt viewer & WSUS server.I can see WSUS is synchronizing and downloading the updates.1.should I join this system in domain.2.How to configure in client systems thx in advance.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You've started quite a few threads asking for information about advanced system administrator tasks. Are you studying for an exam?


----------



## parvez9988 (Sep 19, 2008)

no. I just want to learn.
Iam stuck on this wsus server from one month.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You must have one heck of a setup at home to play with if you've got multiple Windows servers and clients with a domain setup. When did you install the BizTalk server trial?


----------



## parvez9988 (Sep 19, 2008)

no I have never installed BizTalk server.some of them said tht if u have knowledge no .net and vb u can work on BizTalk server.I dont have any knowledge about this things.

I have a network in my institute with domain and another server.
plz can u guide me to build wsus server.I configured it as show it in this video(



).

I dont know what to do next.all the update are syncing.it gave me a default url http://systemname .when I past this in my explorer address bar (in the system which wsus server is installed) i get nothing...

thx for the responce..


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc720520(WS.10).aspx


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I don't know what you mean by your "institute". If you're in school, you should ask questions of your instructors, tutors, and classmates. Your inquiries here have a slight nefarious tinge.


----------



## parvez9988 (Sep 19, 2008)

ok how to check tht the url is working.before configuring client system.


----------



## parvez9988 (Sep 19, 2008)

I configured the wsus,and its working fine,but the problem is.the domain non-administrator user do not receive updates.so I have changed the gp settings(cmd/gpedit/computer configuration/windows component/windows update/in the right panel enabled Allow non-administrator users to receive update notification)its working fine the domain non-administrator users are able to receive updates and install them.At the same time the users can install other softwares also,The problem arises here.I want users to install the updates but not other softwares.Is there any way to do this.plz need assistance.thx every one for the help......


----------

